# Grumpy's Brewhaus



## redunderthebed (17/5/10)

Hi guys

Heading accross to Adelaide on the june long weekend and i've gone past on the bus to the city (used to stay in Mt.Barker had rellies there) heaps of times grumpy's brewhaus and i've wanted to go for along time. I'm just wondering if its worth going there and what the prices and beer is like.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## Shed101 (17/5/10)

redunderthebed said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Heading accross to Adelaide on the june long weekend and i've gone past on the bus to the city (used to stay in Mt.Barker had rellies there) heaps of times grumpy's brewhaus and i've wanted to go for along time. I'm just wondering if its worth going there and what the prices and beer is like.
> 
> ...



Probably the most British-like unfussy beer i've had in Australia (more so than Wig & Pen). It certainly isn't pretentious beer or a pretentious place.

Worth checking out imho ... but i was there a couple of years ago and I can't remember the prices at all.


----------



## geoffi (17/5/10)

I went there a few years back. I had the Biggles and Auld Fokker. I thought the beer was very good, reasonably priced. Didn't eat there, but the food looked good.


----------



## redunderthebed (17/5/10)

Sounds good might head up to the hills (lovely part of the world  ) and i laughed when they said they are in hahndorf when they are a) In Verdun (close but not hahndorf) B) doesn't sound like a tourist trap.

British-like beer you've got me sold and apparently they have wood-fired oven pizzas. :icon_drool2: :beerbang:


----------



## Shed101 (17/5/10)

redunderthebed said:


> In Verdun (close but not hahndorf) B) doesn't sound like a tourist trap.



Now that reminds me, it was wet and miserable June day and I had to walk through mud in the car park ... it felt very WWI, especially after visiting fancy pants Lobethal and Knappstein earlier in the day


----------



## redunderthebed (17/5/10)

Shed101 said:


> Now that reminds me, it was wet and miserable June day and I had to walk through mud in the car park ... it felt very WWI, especially after visiting fancy pants Lobethal and Knappstein earlier in the day



Hahaha i'll be getting the bus (just get the bus that goes to mt.barker *and* goes through hahndorf) bus stop accross the road if i remember correctly. :beerbang:


----------



## Jazman (17/5/10)

dont forget to go to the loberthal brauhaus while your in the area not far from grumpys and well work it


----------



## drsmurto (17/5/10)

Jazman said:


> dont forget to go to the loberthal brauhaus while your in the area not far from grumpys and well work it



Definitely!

It's my local and the beers are very good. Food is relatively gourmet but you get what you pay for. 

Have a look here for beers and a food menu - Lobethal Bierhaus


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (17/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Definitely!
> 
> It's my local and the beers are very good. Food is relatively gourmet but you get what you pay for.
> 
> Have a look here for beers and a food menu - Lobethal Bierhaus




So, have you been into grumpys lately? May be heading that way next week-end. Its been a while since I have been in there (over 12mths) Did not rate the atmosphere when I was last there. The beer was Ok but expensive. 

BYB


----------



## redunderthebed (17/5/10)

I think as much as i would like to go to loberthal i'll settle in at grumpys (a pub that is named after my temperament) :lol:


----------



## AussieJosh (17/5/10)

I was at Grumpys about 3 weeks ago!
I cant remember the exact price but i think it was about $8 for a 560ml pint, If you go there have one of there pizzas to there VERY NICE!

As others have said if you have time go to Loberthal Brewhause aswell! There beers are very nice! Maybe even better then Grumpys!


----------



## benchick (17/5/10)

I can definately vouch for grumpys, my partner and i go their every trip we take to adelaide, she actually reminds me we have to go their which is rare for her to encourage as i always walk out with wobbly boots on, beers are tops and the pizzas rock, yeh it may be a little above what you usually pay but im guessing its hard to keep small brewerys like that running and am happy to pay if not just to see it stay open. itsa shame the homebrew store their closed as their masterbrew kits were great quick and easy beer to brew. note - they have been known to keep some special brews under the counter so if your freindly enough and theirs something their to try it cant hurt to ask.


----------



## Rod (18/5/10)

You can still buy beer ingredient kits from them

would love to have some of the recipes for some of the old favourites

Colonial mild stout

Boston cream 

any many more


----------



## AussieJosh (18/5/10)

Rod said:


> You can still buy beer ingredient kits from them
> 
> would love to have some of the recipes for some of the old favourites
> 
> ...



Really?

The last few times i have been there (3 weeks ago) The Brew shop said "CLOSED FOREVER"


----------



## Pumpy (18/5/10)

Them were the days


----------



## browndog (18/5/10)

Pumpy said:


> Them were the days



Indeed.


----------



## spog (19/5/10)

Rod said:


> You can still buy beer ingredient kits from them
> 
> would love to have some of the recipes for some of the old favourites
> 
> ...



ohh yeah,boston cream,damn good brew that,no doubt..cheers...spog................


----------



## barls (19/5/10)

yeah they were trading under stillbrewing and it was brad that bought it. dont know if they are still going or not. i cant find the link now.


----------



## Murcluf (19/5/10)

DrSmurto said:


> Definitely!
> 
> It's my local and the beers are very good. Food is relatively gourmet but you get what you pay for.
> 
> Have a look here for beers and a food menu - Lobethal Bierhaus


Got to say if you are in the hills the Loby is a must do!!!! num num num yum yum yum very nice brews.....

Mind you I have driven pass grumpy's numerous times and haven't bothered to go in because reputation for over priced poor service and drunken yobos pissing up the side of tour buses have been a real put off.


----------



## redunderthebed (19/5/10)

That settles it i'm going for a day trip to grumpys on Sunday when i go to Adelaide don't have to hop on a flight the next day till quarter to 8 plenty of time to manage a hangover. :beerbang:


----------



## homekegger1 (19/5/10)

Got to say over the 3 yrs I lived in Adelaide Grumpy's was a quarterly thing. For the most part the Pizza's were always tip top and the beer was generally of a good standard. Once or twice I did notice things not up to scratch. I even think they may have a regular's beer price and a "Normal" beer price.($8 pints) I could be wrong, it has been a while. 

But as others have said, go to Loby, great beers and great food. But stop at Grumy's as well and decide for yourself.

Cheers and Beers

HK


----------



## Sammus (19/5/10)

mmm grumpys boston cream ale... the best kit n bits I ever did by far


----------



## peas_and_corn (19/5/10)

redunderthebed said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Heading accross to Adelaide on the june long weekend and i've gone past on the bus to the city (used to stay in Mt.Barker had rellies there) heaps of times grumpy's brewhaus and i've wanted to go for along time. I'm just wondering if its worth going there and what the prices and beer is like.
> 
> ...



I'd recommend you have pizza at Grumpy's then go to...




Jazman said:


> the loberthal brauhaus



...for the beer.


Grumpys is a pizza place that makes beer, but the beer isn't that good. Lobethal is far better beer wise.


----------



## redunderthebed (19/5/10)

peas_and_corn said:


> I'd recommend you have pizza at Grumpy's then go to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dunno if i can get there by bus and make it back to where im staying without getting stuck.


----------



## bradmcm (27/5/10)

barls said:


> yeah they were trading under stillbrewing and it was brad that bought it. dont know if they are still going or not. i cant find the link now.



Yes, we are still going, albeit slowly and when Voosher and I get free time at the same time. We make the kits to order once every two to three weeks.

We deal only via email - catch us at the email address in my signature.


----------



## bradmcm (27/5/10)

redunderthebed said:


> Dunno if i can get there by bus and make it back to where im staying without getting stuck.



There is a bus that goes via Grumpys to Lobethal - the 835 from Mt. Barker to Lobethal.
Buses to Lobethal are few and far between, catering mainly for the school kids and 9-5 workers.
Weekend buses there and back are very rare.


----------



## hsb (7/1/12)

Just swung past, on holidays in SA. Looks nice but no takeouts. 
Couldn't stop, so maybe some other time. 

Barossa Brewery in Tanunda was nice. Good APA. Nice spot. 
Got Lobethal Bierhaus beers piled high in the car. Off we go...


----------



## Tony (7/1/12)

Pumpy said:


> Them were the days






browndog said:


> Indeed.




Ahhhh yes....... the Grumpys forum was FUN. Live too far away to drink there but way back before AHB............

good times!


----------



## Batz (7/1/12)

Tony said:


> Ahhhh yes....... the Grumpys forum was FUN. Live too far away to drink there but way back before AHB............
> 
> good times!




Happy Daze hey?

Grumpy's was a great forum, but it did have it share of problems as I remember.

I was living in the Pilbara back in those days but when visiting Adelaide I always got up there for a night. Some great times had there with Jayse, Dicko, Chiller and others. Tom was the most helpful bar manager I have ever meet, we were treated like royalty when ever we visited. 

Batz


----------



## Tony (7/1/12)

I remember doing my 2nd AG and ringing there and asking for Thomas (GT) for help.

Similar to how people jump on here now for instant help.

And yes it had its problems..... in the end it was the forums simplicity that was its downfall..... with the advent of online spaming.

I do remember a few trolls  I wont name names


----------



## staggalee (7/1/12)

Even Skid Mark`s mother used to put in an appearance.


----------



## Tony (7/1/12)

speak of the devil


----------

